# Que pieza es esta? Venia en un Transformador de 220v/12V



## Alfgu (Jul 19, 2006)

Venia en un transformador de 220v/12V, que se fundió hace 2 dias y como soy asi pues lo desarme para ver de donde venia el fallo y donde estaba el corto. Bueno pues me encontré con esta dichosa pieza que no se ni que es, pertenece al transformador de entrada de una microcadena portatil ("loro") marca "Nevir" no se que modelo (por cierto marca de aparato de muy mala calidad)

En la nomenclatura, por si no se ve muy bien pone,"A2 AUPO 115ºc G12 2A 250V en continua", si alguien me puede sacar de la duda se lo agradezco


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 19, 2006)

Saludos, es un fusible termico, obviamnte tambien funciona con corriente, si se calienta mucho el transformador o excede la corriente que para tu caso es 2A, este fusible se abre, reeemplazalo con un fusible pero por fuera del transformador, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 19, 2006)

Gracias, la verdad que no habia visto nunca un fusible como este y mas dentro de un Trafo


----------



## neutron (Ago 1, 2006)

A2 AUPO 115ºc G12 2A 250V en continua"

perdon, pero el simbolo ese no es de continua... es de alterna...

casi ni se usan 250V en continua...

saludos..


----------



## antoniodoblas (Ago 2, 2006)

Es un truco muy viejo, así mandas a arreglar el aparato y te cobran el transformador entero. el que lo sabe. le cambia el fusible interno y otra cosa mariposa. jeje


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 1, 2006)

Exacto el que no sabe cae en la trampa, por eso es mejor cuando llevas a rebobinar un transformador o un motor de licuadora en los cuales también están incluidos por protección que te quedes a ver el trabajo que hacen por que así no te cobran por el rebobinado y solo le cambiaron el fusible térmico que cuesta a lo mucho 0.70 de dolar aquí en peru. Ojo este fusible también viene en varias ollas arroceras pero en forma similar a un diodo así que mucho ojo voy a buscar uno y le tomo foto para que lo vean aunque este es el mas común creo lo encontré hasta en transformadores


----------



## thehead1602 (Abr 13, 2014)

hola disculpen el atrevimiento pero queria saber ya que tengo un tf 121c w3 jet en un caloventor  por lo que medi la continuidad y que da que esta cortado.. mi pregunta es: si lo anulo. que pasara? funcionara de todas formmas la resistencia de dicho caloventor? ya que mi problema esta en el ensendido de la resistencia de calor de este caloventor. el motor funciona bien pero nesesito que caliente. podrian ayudarme ? gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2014)

thehead1602 dijo:


> hola disculpen el atrevimiento pero queria saber ya que tengo un tf 121c w3 jet en un caloventor  por lo que medi la continuidad y que da que esta cortado.. mi pregunta es: si lo anulo. que pasara? funcionara de todas formmas la resistencia de dicho caloventor? ya que mi problema esta en el ensendido de la resistencia de calor de este caloventor. el motor funciona bien pero nesesito que caliente. podrian ayudarme ? gracias!!!



Casi con seguridad no va a pasar nada, encenderá la resistencia normalmente.

Pero al *no* colocarlo se pierde una protección por sobre temperatura (121º), como medida de seguridad *NO* lo dejes encendido si no hay alguien presente que lo controle.


----------



## thehead1602 (Abr 13, 2014)

Muchísimas gracias fogonazo y disculpa la ignorancia. Pero cuanto durara sin insendiarce? O sera que solo perderá su continuidad? Y por ultimo. No hay riesgos de electrocuccion? Te comento que vivo en un departamento en donde el lugar mas frío es en el baño y es muy frío para ducharce en invierno. Solo estaría funcionando en ese corto periodo de ducha. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2014)

thehead1602 dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias y disculpa la ignorancia. _*Pero cuanto durara sin insendiarce?*_ O sera que solo perderá su continuidad? Y por ultimo. No hay riesgos de electrocuccion? Te comento que vivo en un departamento en donde el lugar mas frío es en el baño y es muy frío para ducharce en invierno. Solo estaría funcionando en ese corto periodo de ducha. Gracias



Ese dispositivo *no* regula/controla la temperatura ni evitará que te electrocutes si tocas la resistencia.
Solo trabaja si la temperatura se sale de rango.

Verifica que el ventilador funcione bien, sin obstrucciones que dificulten el flujo de aires


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 15, 2014)

¿Y porqué en vez de anularlo no lo remplazas?


----------



## vrainom (Abr 16, 2014)

Secundo a Nilfred, no son caros y tu seguridad lo vale. Y mejor aún en vez de reponer el fusible térmico puedes poner un switch térmico que se auto resetea al enfriarse. Como este: http://www.ebay.com/itm/125C-Normal...Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item2583806bf4


----------

